# Klonopin vs Xanax



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

I used to take Xanax and when I did a couple Mgs would give me a nice relaxed but up feeling. Now on Klonopin (same dosage) and all it does is make me sleepy.

Both help the anxiety, but I could take Xanax before going out. I can't do the same with Klonopin. Both are benzos and work on the same receptors in the brain, so why is it I can't keep my eyes open on Klonopin?


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

hows the parnate working


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

mike8803 said:


> hows the parnate working


It's working. really kicking my depression in the ***. Took long enough because I had to get to 40Mgs before I got the benifit. Helps a little with anxiety, but not much.

My only worry about Parnate....Will it keep working or fail me like so many other AD's.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

If you take it daily it's possibly because klonopin builds up to a higher level in your system with daily use than xanax does. Besides that I guess it's just different pharmacokinetics between the two drugs, people tolerate them differently.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> If you take it daily it's possibly because klonopin builds up to a higher level in your system with daily use than xanax does. Besides that I guess it's just different pharmacokinetics between the two drugs, people tolerate them differently.


Given Klonopin has such a long half life and most likly during each dosage there is still a buld up in my body, should I maybe skip a day to bleed it out of my system?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

How much do you take? 1mg 3x per day was it?


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> How much do you take? 1mg 3x per day was it?


I switched it to 2mgs all at night about an hour before bed. I was taking one at noon and one at night, but that noon dosage was making me sleepy and the whole time I was blaming that daytime sleepiness on Parnate. It was the Klonopin.

By taking 2mg at night I find theres enough in my system the whole next day.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

hensley258 said:


> I switched it to 2mgs all at night about an hour before bed. I was taking one at noon and one at night, but that noon dosage was making me sleepy and the whole time I was blaming that daytime sleepiness on Parnate. It was the Klonopin.
> 
> By taking 2mg at night I find theres enough in my system the whole next day.


Well if moving the dosing time to nighttime is working well for you then I'd just leave it as is, no point tampering with something that works.

I used to take 2 mg before bed (partly to treat insomnia) but after awhile it failed to sedate me, so I gave up on that.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Well if moving the dosing time to nighttime is working well for you then I'd just leave it as is, no point tampering with something that works.
> 
> I used to take 2 mg before bed (partly to treat insomnia) but after awhile it failed to sedate me, so I gave up on that.


For nighttime sedation it works ok of for me, but during the day it seem to give me the nap effect. no question I have built up a tolerance for it.

I gave my friend just a 1/2 and he got a buzz from it.LOL! He has never taken a benzo before. I told him thats the honeymoon buzz because after that more and more is required and it's not the same.


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

Basically I'm not sure if this is any help... but I feel the exact same. Klonopin used to feel pretty good for my anxiety and just to relax. But lately xanax has been way more effective for me.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Social_butterfly00 said:


> Basically I'm not sure if this is any help... but I feel the exact same. Klonopin used to feel pretty good for my anxiety and just to relax. But lately xanax has been way more effective for me.


Exactly, after 2 years on the Klonopin it now seems as if it just makes me sleepy rather than helping with my GAD. I wouldn't mind switching to Xanax, but it has such a fast onset and rapid off set of action that I must keep taking more and more, which obviously isn't as good.

They have an extended release Xanax. Have you ever tried that?
I do miss that relaxed feeling from Xanax I just wished it lasted longer.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

hensley258 said:


> I do miss that relaxed feeling from Xanax I just wished it lasted longer.


How many hours did it usually last for you?


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> How many hours did it usually last for you?


If I took 2Mg Xanax it lasted maybe 5 hours then started taking a dive on me. That was the main problem that caused me to dip in and take 2 more, then 2 more and then, Hey how about 3 more, that should do it.

Xanax feels better than klonopin. It just doesn't last. I have heard of an extended release Xanax, but I'm pretty sure it's name brand only because it's only been out a couple years. Pretty expensive I'm sure.

The Generic Xanax I used to get was dirt cheap. In fact most benzos are pretty cheap, just hard to get. My Parnate is expensive as hell. $145 dollars for a refill.

The price we pay for sanity. I figured the numbers out one day in terms of how much I would have right now if I had 20 years of the money I ever spend on Psych meds.

OMG! The dollar figure over 20 years was shocking. About $60,000 plus Psych visits brings the total to over $80,000 Total and that's figuring on the low end.

Man $80,000! I could pay the rest of my house off with that. It's expensive being Mentally screwed up. With that kind of drain on my finances it's a mirical I have anything and also makes me think of what I could have acheived without this disease. I honestly think without this disease that I would have been destined for greatness. Nothing could have held me back from total success.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Apparently the dissolving klonopin wafers kick in faster, so they are probably the best as they kick in quick and last a long time, but I'm guessing that they are still on patent.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Apparently the dissolving klonopin wafers kick in faster, so they are probably the best as they kick in quick and last a long time, but I'm guessing that they are still on patent.


Dissolving wafers? I've never heard of such a thing. I don't know if we have them in the states.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

hensley258 said:


> Dissolving wafers? I've never heard of such a thing. I don't know if we have them in the states.


You do: http://www.drugs.com/mtm/klonopin-wafer.html - but as they are still under patent they are expensive.


----------



## jao1488 (Apr 26, 2013)

im on kolonopin currently. My goal is to switch to alprazolam.I find anxiety and Ltptsd would be to trust a little on the patients behalf. I know all the anti xanax pdocs.my problem is i dougnt need and 8 hour benzo.....i get that attack and go into a funk I've been awake three days now no food.I don't need that constant feel of the kolonopin...i need it to work so i can normalize again and work fast and it only needs a couple hours if it hits me quick do you think this a proper request I'm @1-1mg 2x daily switch to xanax 4 .5 mg as needed


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

For me its the opposite, Kpins make me relaxed (if inactive, I will fall asleep) and Xanax make me sleepy. Go figure. All bodies are different


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I use the valium, it has the best of both drugs.

I also use the xanax


----------

